
Student Debt Is Dragging a Whole Generation Down - kosherbeefcake
https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/annehelenpetersen/student-debt-college-public-service-loan-forgiveness
======
towaway1138
Let the governments give grants, and let the market handle loans, with no
government backing and no bankruptcy exceptions. Problem solved.

